# Your haunt name



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I am currently using the name Old Liberty Hill Adventures for my yard haunt, only because I live in the community of Liberty Hill. But in the event that I start my own commercial haunt in town, I will need to come up with an original name. 

I am interested in knowing your haunt name so that I will not choose the same thing, or something similar. Also if you know of a haunt name already taken please let me know.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Mine is Mourning Rose Manor, but in name only. I still need to make my sign and create the website. I bought the domain, but that's as far as I've gotten. If you need ideas, let us know your direction and I'm sure everyone will throw in their 2 cents worth.


----------



## Redneck220 (Dec 13, 2005)

it's highly unlikely you would have used the name but mine is listed under Bitterroot Haunted. you can look up bitterroothaunted.com and see my stylish, totally blank under construction page :


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Ours is Collinwood 841 and I also am building a website and bought the domain name. I did that so my tot's can find the site easily. Our name is based on the series Dark Shadows from the 70's.
I went to an all Polish school when I was a kid and I was Irish, to make matters worse my last name was Collins so I was terrorized all thru grade school as being a vampire! It was funny as hell but we ran home from school to watch that show through several seasons!

I guess this is my tribute to those days of yesteryear!

the Muffster


----------



## haverghast asylum (May 28, 2007)

I never came up with a name yet. I have been thinking for years. _________ Asylum I don't want to call it Haverghast asylum I want it to be original.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

I need a name????????????I didn't know I needed a name for my haunt!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Now I need help!!! Well that's just great.


----------



## bonemanB (Sep 30, 2006)

Spookilicious mama said:


> I need a name????????????I didn't know I needed a name for my haunt!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Now I need help!!! Well that's just great.



LOL..........


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

How about GreyDoom Manor, DarkMoors, HarrowsHill Haunt, Forlorn Forest, Maze of Mayhem. 

I'm not using them but I thought I would give some suggestions for those who haven't named their haunts.


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

haverghast you do have a tough road ahead of you with coming up with a name and Spookilicious I don't know what were going to do for you but hey were here to help! My haunt why of course, Jones Hollow Cemetery!


----------



## charles f (Sep 22, 2007)

My little cemetery is going to remain nameless. I think it's scarier that way.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Yes a name... I will need one too. I'm drawind a blank for you, can't even come up with one myself.


----------



## Crypt Keeper (Jan 31, 2008)

My streetname allowed me to play into my haunts name

I live on the street "Huntington Park Drive"

So I added the "A" to it, which gives me hAuntington, add the number 62 and that was that! 

Most don't even realize it until i tell them and they like the cleverness of it!

Eventually i want to make a sign that has lighting from behind and the A will flicker on and off. Who knows, maybe that is my secret project for 2008 !

Tell us about where you live, the community name, street name, house number etc etc etc and I'll come up with some good things!

As well the theme is very important. We don't want to give a good cometary name to go on your pirate ship ! 

I think playing off something local is always a good place to start !


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm moving into my new home at the end of the month. My new address will be 18 Mary Andree Way, in the subdivision Kildonan Green. Does any of the inspire anyone?


----------



## Crypt Keeper (Jan 31, 2008)

Scary Mary's Haunted Way
MAW's Haunt
MAW Cemetary
The Cemetary of M.A.W.

KILLdonan Green House of Horror
Kildonan Green Cemetary (check that one forsure!)
Kildonan Green Haunted Graveyard

Kildonan Green Mortuary

Just play with those words and some scary halloween words and or phrases!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Our little graveyard has been nameless since we started. DH and I don't do a walk-thru or anything - we fence in our front yard and decorate the front of the house. We never felt the need to come up with an official name. Our street name doesn't lend itself for anything creative either.

I think we're staying nameless as well.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

What about Dark Adventures.. hey that kinda sounds like an adult bookstore, umm maybe not.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Names

Haunted Haven
Haunted Hill
Hell cemetery


Just a few ideas off the top of my head.


----------



## lewlew (Oct 14, 2004)

Our cemetery and home haunt is at the end of the road in our suburb (not a culdesac, 
the road just...ends) Therefore we came up with *[size=+2]Road's End Cemetery[/size]*. Original, huh? 
We just started using this name last year and I hope to get a website started but don't 
have the slightest idea about how to go about it. 

Some day...


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

OK now I really want a name. I decorate the front and I do a walk through Haunted House. However, I am Spookilicious Mama, so how do I tie in scary with a dash of sassy Anyone?????????


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

One more thing, the front always has some sort of Cememetery theme so I can use a name for the cemetery or the actual Haunt. Any takers??? Remeber I want it to be sexy and scary. Maybe that would be gothic?? Not sure.


----------



## DooBeeDooBeeDoo (Mar 16, 2008)

Just free-forming here...

Sparrow's End (no relation to the pirate, but needs a nautical slant)
The Quiet Corpse Inn
Rotsmith's Landing
You Are Here


----------



## DooBeeDooBeeDoo (Mar 16, 2008)

lewlew said:


> Our cemetery and home haunt is at the end of the road in our suburb (not a culdesac,
> the road just...ends) Therefore we came up with *[size=+2]Road's End Cemetery[/size]*. Original, huh?
> We just started using this name last year and I hope to get a website started but don't
> have the slightest idea about how to go about it.
> ...


"Dead End," perhaps?


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Spooky Manor
Cemetery of Spooks
Spookilious death cemetery
Spook Cemetery
Lady in red cemetery
Dead Princess Cemetery
Queens Falls Cemetery


----------



## CMGhost (Oct 14, 2007)

WOW... I don't have a haunt name either, but I have been thinking about it for a bit...since I started building this year. 

Seems to be that some people try to include their street into the name, Well I lucked out and actually have a subdivision name too...

Just now put it together. I live on Somerset Rd in Riddle Hill subdivision.

I've been leading towards Somerset Cemetery, although Riddle Hill Cemetery doesn't sound too bad either...

porbably go with Somerset Cemetery...unofficially


----------



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

ours is Henderson's Haunted House


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Hmmmm some to consider Gothicprincess


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

I just had a look and www.transylvania65000.com is available...


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

I love that movie.


----------



## wikkid669 (Mar 30, 2008)

/frightmare Lot


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Ok I really dig the manor names so in honor of my gift (the gemmy pirate called dead eye drake)from my pastor last year we call ours DRAKE MANOR. Well at least that is what I titled our DVD video recording's from last Oct. P.S.,.....our first year we went with Bozz's backyard maze AKA the village, our sub. is called Craines Run and our street name is Turtledove Way....ooohh isn't that scary anuff....lol !!!!!


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

*Well, since we live in a Victorian Farm Home...we like to call our haunt the ''Little Biltmore'' , it's gonna be GREAT this season ! *


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

The name of my haunt is House of Shadows. The theme for the website I am working on will be similar to the background I use on MySpace. You will find a link under my signature. I have neglected to update the page because I go busy with other things. I guess this thread will help get me back on track....Thanks for posting!


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

I live on Sandpiper St. My house will be did-up to look to look like a church with a graveyard, complete with a 9 foot tall steeple. SO, it's either gonna' be Sandpiper Cemetary, or Sandpiper Baptist, which I'm afraid will upset some of the devout Christians in my town.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Since my last name is Franklin, I just had to name my haunt "The House of Franklinstein"


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Lauriebeast cool name. Made me laugh.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Lauriebeast said:


> Since my last name is Franklin, I just had to name my haunt "The House of Franklinstein"


A perfect name indeed. Laurie I will soon have a picture of my first prop using DAS clay. Once I got the feel for it I really enjoy working with it. Thanks again for the inspiration.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Lauriebeast said:


> Since my last name is Franklin, I just had to name my haunt "The House of Franklinstein"



Great name Lauriebeast. My maiden name is Franklin.


----------



## lewlew (Oct 14, 2004)

Lewlew said:


> Quote:
> Our cemetery and home haunt is at the end of the road in our suburb (not a culdesac,
> the road just...ends) Therefore we came up with Road's End Cemetery. Original, huh?
> We just started using this name last year and I hope to get a website started but don't
> ...





DooBeeDooBeeDoo said:


> "Dead End," perhaps?
> 04-04-2008 03:23 PM


Dead End is already taken by another haunter (Ghostess I think). I don't know if she's on this forum or not. I'm sure there are plenty of Dead End Cemeteries out there, I just don't want to cramp anyone's style. I think I'll stick with Road's End. Besides, all my signs are already painted. ; )


----------



## leatherface29 (Mar 30, 2008)

we named ours nightmare on northside... what you do is brainstorm and then write down all the ones you can think of and then vote on the one you like the best...


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

That sounds like a good idea. I will try that leather face. It really is not that easy though. I am very impressed with all of the names the people have come up with on this forum so far.


----------



## leatherface29 (Mar 30, 2008)

me and my friends came up with about twenty names and asked eight people which one sounded the best and which one really stuck out


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

I'll try that. Maybe my kindred spirit Pandora can help me with a caption. She is very creative.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Maybe if I promised her some Cadbury Fruit and Nut Bars


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Lauriebeast said:


> Since my last name is Franklin, I just had to name my haunt "The House of Franklinstein"


You are too funny Laurie.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

coal miner's ghost said:


> WOW... I don't have a haunt name either, but I have been thinking about it for a bit...since I started building this year.
> 
> Seems to be that some people try to include their street into the name, Well I lucked out and actually have a subdivision name too...
> 
> ...



Ohhh I like Riddle Hill Cemetery. I think that's a great name!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Dh and I have been looking at land for building our dream home on sometime in the not so near future, and one of the plots for sale was on a street called Raven's Hill Circle.

I want it now just because it would be the perfect name - Raven's Hill Cemetery.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Ohhh....I like Raven's Hill Cemetery and Riddle Hill Cemetery....grab them before someone else does! Somerset reminds me of the assisted living home my mother lived in.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Dh and I have been looking at land for building our dream home on sometime in the not so near future, and one of the plots for sale was on a street called Raven's Hill Circle.
> 
> I want it now just because it would be the perfect name - Raven's Hill Cemetery.


That is a GREAT name. One of my favorite haunts is www.ravenmanor.com. Love the name, love the site. Ravens are soooo cool. Now you have to buy it!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Aug 27, 2005)

I have a western/mining themed yard haunt.I searched the area,and came up with Vulture Hill.Its a real place in Northern Arizona. I have fashioned an entire backstory ,complete with gunfighters, Indians, historical characters and a lost mine full of silver.
Your all on the right track using your street and/or subdivisions, local geography, ect. For me it gives the Haunt a sense of place,like its been around a long time.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

> Your all on the right track using your street and/or subdivisions, local geography, ect. For me it gives the Haunt a sense of place,like its been around a long time.


I kind of cheated on this one by choosing to use both. My overall haunt will be known as House of Shadows because it is dark gray and sits back in the shadows. It has a lot of windows that will work well for display so many props will be visible from inside the house. My cemetery however will be known as Longmont Cemetery. Long for Longview (my home town) and Mont for Montgomery (my maiden name)


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Raven's hill, and Riddles Hill are awesome names (Frankies girl- hope you get the lot there- the name alone makes it!). 
WyatteFurr, Vulture Hill sounds like a western haunt, great name!
MadameT, I like both your names.,the cemetary one is very creative.
Doing the camping haunts, I haven't had a name before, thought of whispering woods,a couple of other ones, but never made a decision. Now on hauntforum, there is a guy whose name is whispers in the park, and I went DUH!- slaps self in head, what a great name, why didn't I think of it!! But now it's taken, so I have to modify it , but keep the park part in it. Any one have any ideas???


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Death in the dark comes to mind. 

Willow's Park

Whispering Cemetery


----------



## haverghast asylum (May 28, 2007)

I came up with a name for my asylum haunt. I am going to call it *THE HOUSE OF MANIACS.*


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

I had a web site book marked that offered some helpful names to think about or build off of . They had themes, story lines and haunt names. Might help someone. You'll find them in the middle of the page.

HauntYourHouse.com - Guide

Muf


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

haverghast asylum said:


> I came up with a name for my asylum haunt. I am going to call it *THE HOUSE OF MANIACS.*


Love it Ghast. Love it. Perfect for you.

Hey Bethene how about Whispering Willow Park, or Quiet Whispers in the Dark, just a thought


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (Feb 25, 2005)

No official name but when buying Buckys I use "Spookhill" there is actually a road in my neighborhood named that. Map


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

O.K. so now I really want a name for my haunt I have no idea what direction to go in. I dont live on a street that would lend itself to a cool name so I am up for any suggestions. 
I would like something haunting if that helps. Something that has the feel my avie at the moment has. Let me know if you guys come up with anything.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I think I ma going to go with Whispers in the Park. I pmed the guy and he said feel free to use is, so I figure, we are so far apart that It'd be ok.

so Spook, what kind of haunt do you have? Graveyard? witch's, shosts, pirates? Give me a idea what it's like and I will try to help with a name, . I'm sorry, but off the top of my head I can't remember then ame of your town. I rmember thinking what a pretty name, while you don't want a pretty name for a haunt, it might be incorporated into one.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Bethene the whole front of my house is a haunting graveyard. This year I will be adding a crypt which I am working on at the moment (yay me) lots of tomstones and special effect lighting. Low lying fog. The actual Haunt is build all around the outside of my house. You have to go through it and in it I have differnt things going on. We change it every year. While I am a fan of pirates (one in particular) I do not have any pirates in my haunt. So Im just looking I guess for a name for the cemetery part of the house. Pandora uses Mourning Rose Manor. I love the sound of that. Something with that ring to it would be great. Any suggestions you have would be greatly appreciated.
By the way I love the name you picked. And thanks for all the other advice in the other thread. I did answer you


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Bethene the name of my city was pembroke, but I really dont want to use that. Would love to hear anything else you come up with


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

How about The Widow's Walk?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Maleficent, ggod name!
Spooky, If you want more ideas, will be thinking today about it. At the moment, drawing a blank, but real early yet. I may not be of much help, but will try!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

maleficent said:


> How about The Widow's Walk?


This is a great name, but I am a wee bit superstitious and if possible I would rather not have the word widow in the name. I know that sounds ridiculous, I know, but I cant help it. Would love to hear anything else you have


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

OK, been away for a couple of months and playing catch up with the threads!

Anyhow, I have not had a name for my haunt the last two years, but this year want to add columns to my cemetery and give it a name. 

So, as I live on Mize Road, I thought of calling it "MIZERY CEMETERY" 

Any thoughts ?


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

when I first needed to come up with a good sounding nick, I used an online anagram server and played around with my name to see what would come up. Low and behold -using my full first name and last name the server came back with "Herman Secret" !!

So I have been playing around with some words on an anagram server to see what I could come up with that may be an inspiration. 

Haven't come up with very much, but by using some of the letters in "spooky graveyard" I did find Rooks Grove ... So you could use Rooks Grove Cemetery.

Failing that ... call up the anagram server, put in family names etc and let the power of the internet be your guide !


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

More playing around with the anagram server 

Halloween Forum = Humane Follower
Halloween Forum = Low Funeral Home
Halloween haunt = Annual Hotel Hew
Halloween haunt = Thee Annual Howl

This could be fun ... and maybe this should be a new thread !


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

spookilicious mama , I have some names that i came up with, but I am not sure if they are goofy or weird, but i tried, I just tried to thing of things that went with halloween or a haunt.

Nightmare Hollow Cemetary (manor)Add your choice next to all the names.
Lingering Echo's 
Dark Enchantment
Wailing winds
Ethereal murmurs
Phantom Mist
Phantom Shadows

I will keep thinking, but those are a few for you!


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Stone Garden
Stoney Hollow
Raven's Caw Manor


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow those are all great! You guys really have a knack for this!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

But do any of them sound right for you?? If not, maybe take pieces of what is there, and modify it for your own.


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

I really like the "Lingering Echos"


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Aug 27, 2005)

spook,

just my 2 cents

What about "Grieving Pines"


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

RookieSpooker said:


> I really like the "Lingering Echos"


I do as well, Thanks Bethene. All of the names are great. Maybe I can put them all together and come up with one. If you have anymore keep them coming.


----------



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

Whispering Pines Cemetary.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

I use Haunted by the Sea for mine. It works for my pirate theme and also next year when I switch to something different. I also do a camping thing like Bethene so I have a banner I place there with a different name of Pirates of the Silent Valley Cove. Camp site is called Silent Valley. Bethene you could make something small and just stick it into the ground. The one I use has flickering purple lights and is interchangeable with the name I use at home.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

BB, I have been thinking of making a sign for my haunt, been tossing ideas around in my head. How did you do the lights? That sounds cool. ! As I do a smaller home haunt, I haven't even thought of a name for it. When thinking of names SM, and came up with the Lingering Echos, I have been leaning toward using it, instead of whispers in the park,I don't know. At home could use the lingering echos, and maybe at the park, lingering echos by the lake or something. Any opinions? What ya all think? Which one do you like, a informal poll, Whispers in the Park or Lingering Echos - with or with out at the lake?


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

Bethene, when I heard Whispers in the Park I thought that one was perfect for your camp haunt! But If you went with Lingering Echos you would be able to use the same name at both campsites and home. Since it's your haunt go with what you like best.

I found the stand at Michael's craft store two years ago and added a strand of flicking lights. You should be able to figure out how to make a stand and the sign I made was just a piece of muslin fabric with some acrylic paint. I used Velcro at the tabs to change out the sign for home and camping. There is probably a hundred ways to make a sign for your haunt. I just put mine together a day before going camping so I really didn't put much thought into it. I'm sure you can make something much better with a little thought. Here's what they looked like.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey, BB, I like that sign, looks great with your pirate theme! I think I remember the sign post from Michaels, you made good use of it!
I am still inclined to with the whispers in the park for a name, I don't do a big enough one at home to warrent a name yet, although I am going to try to make it bigget this year. I have to deal with my hubby , he is sure some one is going to wreak things, and also, we have alot ot trees, and he is always mowing, the leaves have to be put out by the lawn waste thing the first week end in November,thats the last pick up, and we have so many, it is a almost daily process to keep up on it, he does have a rider that acts like a lawn vacuum, but I guess my point it, he wants most of the yard open to mow. So I have to keep it close to the house.I will tell him this year I need them for atmosphere! I am determined to do bigger this year, it is on a Friday, so maybe I will get a few more trick or treaters, and maybe if I decorate right after I get back from my camp haunt, maybe it'll get some asttention and draw more TOTers.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

JonnF3 said:


> Whispering Pines Cemetary.


That is a cool name, but where I live Whispering Pines is a school for special needs children. So I dont think I should really use that for my cemetery.
I liked Lingering Echos, but it looks like Bethene has her heart set on that one so I will keep looking. So anyone else have anything? would love to hear.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Spooky, no I have decided on Whispers in the Park, so if you want Lingering Echos, go for it, it's all yours!! Having haunts in the state park campgrounds, I thought the Whispers in the Park seemed more appropiate .


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks Bethene, I will let you know what I decide, still coming up with stuff!


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 18, 2008)

Ours is Haunted Hacienda.
Because we live in NM and this Property is already plenty Haunted by those that lived in this area long ago and those that roamed this area throughout time since Humans have inhabited this Property.
A lot of our Haunt is dedicated to those that had passed through this area for generations.


----------



## camsauce (Sep 20, 2008)

I need some help with names too, any ideas?

I live on Bayshore Drive in a town called Stansbury Park.


----------



## meestercranky (Oct 2, 2005)

the Legend of Real Spooky Place.


----------



## hallloweenjerzeboi (Jul 6, 2008)

Not sure what to name mine yet, maybe Killers Korner


----------

